# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  FESS - jak to z tym jest

## uzurpator

Zostało u mnie stwierdzone przewlekłe zapalenie zatok oraz utworzyły się polipy i mam zatkane kanały przez co nie moge wyleczyć zatok poprzez antybiotyki, więc lekarz stwierdził(po pokazaniu mu wyniku tomografii komputerowej), że jedynym wyjściem jest zabieg FESS. 
Po przeczytaniu opinii na różnych forach szczerze obawiam się tego zabiegu troche, bo wielu osobom jest jeszcze gorzej po tym zabiegu i ludzie narzekają na lekarzy(źle wykonany zabieg, powikłania), przez co domyślam się jak ważne jest żeby zabiegiem zajął się dobry lekarz. Niestety nie stać mnie na zabieg prywatny u mojego lekarza, a na NFZ muszę czekać aż rok (grudzień 2014) i nie wiem co teraz robić, stąd moje pytania:
1) Czy znacie jakiegoś w miarę dobrego lekarza u którego nie czeka się długo w kolejce na NFS?(Najlepiej z górnego Śląska, ewentualnie Kraków)
2) Czy rzeczywiście zabieg FESS jest ryzykowny i często występują po nim jakieś powikłania czy raczej opinia jest wyolbrzymiona i nie powinienem się niczym przejmować tylko iść do najbliższego lekarza u którego jest wolny termin?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostało u mnie stwierdzone przewlekłe zapalenie zatok oraz utworzyły się polipy i mam zatkane kanały przez co nie moge wyleczyć zatok poprzez antybiotyki, więc lekarz stwierdził(po pokazaniu mu wyniku tomografii komputerowej), że jedynym wyjściem jest zabieg FESS. 
> Po przeczytaniu opinii na różnych forach szczerze obawiam się tego zabiegu troche, bo wielu osobom jest jeszcze gorzej po tym zabiegu i ludzie narzekają na lekarzy(źle wykonany zabieg, powikłania), przez co domyślam się jak ważne jest żeby zabiegiem zajął się dobry lekarz. Niestety nie stać mnie na zabieg prywatny u mojego lekarza, a na NFZ muszę czekać aż rok (grudzień 2014) i nie wiem co teraz robić, stąd moje pytania:
> 1) Czy znacie jakiegoś w miarę dobrego lekarza u którego nie czeka się długo w kolejce na NFS?(Najlepiej z górnego Śląska, ewentualnie Kraków)
> 2) Czy rzeczywiście zabieg FESS jest ryzykowny i często występują po nim jakieś powikłania czy raczej opinia jest wyolbrzymiona i nie powinienem się niczym przejmować tylko iść do najbliższego lekarza u którego jest wolny termin?


 wszystko zalezy od tego jak duze sa twoje dolegliwości i zmiany w zatokach fess to ogólna nazwa techniki operacyjnej a nie samego zabiegu, przedewszystkim dobry lekarz zatoki to delikatna sprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Funkcjonalna Endoskopowa Operacja Zatok (z ang. FESS – Functional Endoscopic Sinus Surgery) stała się w ostatnich latach bardzo popularną w leczeniu przewlekłych stanów zapalnych zatok przynosowych. Mimo to w większości ośrodków w kraju operuje się nadal metodą klasyczną z dostępu zewnętrznego. Założenia metody endoskopowej polegają na dokładnym usunięciu zmian w obrębie ujść zatok przynosowych (kompleks ujściowo-przewodowy) będących przyczyną zaburzeń wentylacji i drenażu zatok przynosowych. Dzięki zastosowaniu endoskopów optycznych możliwe jest precyzyjne usunięcie wszystkich zmian blokujących ujścia zatok przynosowych (m.in. polipów nosa), wytworzenie szerokiego połączenia pomiędzy jamą nosa i zatokami przynosowymi.

----------


## Elżbieta1970

Witam. Jestem 3 dzien po operacji zatok tj. Fess. Sama operacja nie byla dla mnie nieprzyjemna. Odbyla sie pod narkoza i w opinii lekarza przebiegla pomyslnie. Najgorsze dla mnie i najbardziej bolesne bylo wyciagniecie nastepnego dnia po operacji tamponow z nosa....ogromny bol i fontanna krwi....w tej chwili jestem baaardzo osłabiona. Innych dolegliwosci nie odczuwam. Mam Przepisane leki w tym antybiotyk i plyny do plukania zatok. Za tydzien mam wrocic do kliniki na doglebne plukanie zatok ze skrzepow no i wowczas ma byc ponoc juz idealnie.....Mam nadzieje,ze tak bedzie. Operowana byłam w Szpitalu Uniwersyteckim w Krakowie,ktory polecam.  Prowadzący mnie profesor zalecil mi dwa razy do roku spędzac krotki urlop w Szczawnicy. ..aby uniknąć odnowienia dolegliwości.  Życzę Wszystkim Zdrowia!

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witaj
Proponuję byś uważnie poczytał od czego tworzą się polipy i zapalenia zatok.
Osobiście rozumiem , że jak się ktoś ma narośle, polipy, zgrubienia  i je usuwa przy wyleczonej przyczynie.
Ty nie masz wyleczonej przyczyny więc do czego może prowadzić taki eksperyment ?
Tak jak polipa już wyrośniętego czasami nie możemy się pozbyć , to opuchlizny od zapalenia już tak.
Wtedy wg mnie operacja ma sens. Nóż i szpital to zawsze duże ryzyko powikłań i zakażeń.
No ale dobre rady są fajne a dyskomfort i ból zmieniają punkt widzenia problemu
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do przeczytanych postów
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Mirella

FESS jest alternatywą dla starych, "otwartych" metod leczenia przewlekłego zapalenia zatok. Z racji, że w tej metodzie są stosowane precyzyjne narzędzia (endoskop, mikroskop) jest to raczej bezpieczna i skuteczna metoda. Cieszę się, że operacja przebiegła pomyślnie i mam nadzieję, że zapalenie nie będzie już wracało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem ze Śląska, z Tychów, także wszystkim osobom, które borykają się z problemami laryngologicznymi mogę z całą odpowiedzialnością polecić klinikę Dea Salus. Miesiąc temu miałam wykonany tam własnie FESS, w narkozie ogólnej. Na drugi dzień, jak pisze jedna z Pań wyciąganie tamponu z nosa nie było miłe. Natomiast mam wrażenie, że powolutku wszystko się goi. Na początku, kiedy brałam jakąś tabletkę przeciwbólową lecz to leczenie objawu nie przyczyny. Natomiast teraz jest już dobrze. Oddycha mi się lepiej, a o to chodziło. Pozdrawiam.

----------

